# Tissot Pr516



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Does anyone have any info about this?










My dad bought it new around '81 and it's his daily wearer. The mineral crystal could do with replacing (recommendations of where to get this done?) and the original bracelet is long gone -anyone got an original going spare?

I've read up on 516 electronic mvt's but not seen anything on the qtz version - never seen any other like it in fact.


----------

